# Co2 safe ?



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

i want to start a new tank with high light plants and i want to know is 
Co2 safe to use with fish? any advice will help.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Too high CO2 is bad for plants and fish. Some fish are better adapted to higher CO2. Bettas and cories are adapted to high CO2.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep CO2 is fine for all fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

ok thank you guys .
ill give it ago.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What sort of system are you looking into?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

So I don't know if they are any good but I believe petco has a fluval Co2 system kit. I'm just scared Ill kill my fish .


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea the Fluval kit is a good start for a smaller tank.  Just because there is CO2 doesn't mean there isn't any O2. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok yeah good so I want to put that kit on for a 12 gallon long. Will I need to always use Co2 to keep my plants alive ? Like baby tear grass


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea you gotta keep it on. Careful as it will cause a pH drop when first added in.


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm thinking ill let it run for a week before adding my fish. What thinks will I need to check for when I have Co2 ? Besides ph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If your getting Fluvals CO2 kit you might as well go buy a 2000 gallon tank. You are going to be broke after words because those little canisters are ridiculous in cost and need to be replaced almost every week.

Go on Amazon and search UP Aqua co2 regulator, Aquatek paintball CO2 adapter, a 20 oz co2 paintball tank, and I would suggest the Aquatek small diffuser, it has a built in bubble counter and check valve. You really need a check valve and bubble counter, or you can ruin your stuff. All that comes to about $70, but you will save much more money in the long run. Make sure you find a place that fills CO2 tanks, it won't be expensive, trust me and it lasts longer.

With CO2 and high light you are going to need ferts. I would suggest dry, but that might not be as easy. So Seachems ferts work as well. You will definitely need Potassium, Nitrogen, Phosphorus, and Iron. Flourish is also recommended for trace elements. That would take care of macros, and micros.

Also make sure the CO2 is turned off when the lights are.


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome thanks for that that's what I was lookin to here . There's a lot more to it than I know I was lookin it up but reading it seemed complicated so thought I ask people who use it . 
So could I keep baby tear grass alive without Co2 as long as i have a high light or is it needed .


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

High light means that you need more CO2 to grow so that is why all those ADA tanks look awesome. They have CO2 to help with plant growth. There are cheaper alternatives and more expensive. Ranging from DIY to hundreds of dollars.

The items I linked would be a cheap alternative, while Fluval would actually be a cheap expensive product in the long run. So I would suggest not buying it.


----------

